# Aitken's Diet



## 14824 (Sep 13, 2005)

Does anyone know if the Aitken's Diet is ideal for those who suffer IBS?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

There is no diet that is ideal for all IBSers.Some IBSers do well on atkins because it limits some types of carbs that cause gas (starches for instance)For those who need a lot of fiber to control their IBS or have trouble with high-fat foods, atkins can make them much worse. Even in normal people this diet can be constipating, for instance. Complaining of foul smelling gas in normal people because of the high amounts of fat and protien is also very common.It depends on which, if any, dietary issues you have.K.


----------



## 18059 (Jul 14, 2005)

Loved it lost a ton of weight, was on it lost over 40 lbs, hard to stick to long term,. and whammmmmmmoooooooo as soon as i went off of it, i gained the weight back so fast i went to the dr, thinking my thryoid went wacko,] and to top it all off i gained back more than i lost and am at my heavyist ever, and can't see, to get my body going losing weight again, so beware, alot of people have told me after they did atkins is when all of the ibs stuff started to happen, i do wonder if it triggered it in me. too. would love to lose this weight and i did feel great when i did lose that much, i was actually thinking of going on a modified version of it.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Anyone has a place to get Atkins energy bars in Canada?I think Atkins make A LOT OF SENSE to reduce bloating and IBS symptoms.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Geez Kim would you please edit the title of your post?A-T-K-I-N-StHANKS


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I don't know if you would want to use the Atkins energy bars. The real food choices may work for you, but a lot of the products use sugar alcohols to sweeten them. see http://wilstar.com/lowcarb/hiddencarbs.htmK.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Protein is an healthy replacement for sugar and i feel usually better on it.This bar look safe:http://ibsgroup.org/infopop/emoticons/icon_razz.gif[/IMG]r1][url="http://www.vitacost.com/AtkinsAdvantageCaramelBar?csrc=...IETDEALS20060301"]http://www.vitacost.com/AtkinsAdvantageCar...ETDEALS20060301







r1[/URL]


----------



## 18202 (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi, I'm new







I have to say I agree with Bigmama. I did Atkins for over a year (lost 68lbs) but now it's causing me problems...IBS symtoms. Started out w/ horrible gas and now it's gas AND diarrhea. I think it's from the Atkins diet because I was fine before and could eat pretty anything. Now just about everything I eat causes me problems in one way or another. I don't know what to do at this point.


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

Hello and welcome kim and trisha


----------

